

Gamified Visualization of Facebook Privacy (fb app, flash, sorry) - Matt_Garland
http://apps.facebook.com/bigpicturehero

======
Matt_Garland
This is just out and I'm looking for feedback. It's a slide show with crude,
line-drawing visualizations and drag and drop exercises. It doesn't sound
sexy, but I hope its Head First-like approach will slip a lot of info your
brain.

